# Pro Behavior from Lancaster in person and on social media



## bobnikon

The ONLY thing that will affect their sponsorships is the market. Unless somebody better comes along, or enough consumers are turned off so that sales and market share drops, companies will not do anything significant suchanges as drop a shooter. Much as we like to think we are more of a pure sport than the big ones with the big scandals, we are in truth just much smaller. And the bottom line is still just money.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Garceau

gcab said:


> So based on the Lancaster experience this weekend, a few pros showed their true colors, and definitely took things way to far. Often it is said that the reason why pro's don't come to AT or reply to things on FB or what not is because of the attitudes and treatment from amateurs. I think that a large part of that was reflected from the other side of that equation and interesting questions and comments come up on Lancasters feed during shootoffs, some legitimate questions.
> 
> What are the thoughts from the pros here? Should those individuals that posted those remarks(we all saw and have snapshots of it im sure), threatened Rob K and his family, dropped their pants to moon them, used excessive language ect.. should they still be allowed to be a registered pro? Are they still welcomed in the Pro line, say in Vegas in a few days, as if nothing happened and just laugh it off with them? Do they lose sponsors? I think that the events that happened are way out of line, and just curious what recourse there is or if the group just goes on their merry way.
> 
> Hoping Rob K continues to host the Classic, and those that posted that were called out just leave the sport.


I have no idea whom these people are. But it sounds unfortunate. I keep reading about it on FB but never read anything negative. 

If you want their sponsors to be aware you can always write them.


----------



## gcab

I have written them.. well at least the ones I know of. However, given how it was all over facebook before they deleted it all, my guess is that it was seen. I was more curious other Pros and how they react. After it got to the point of physical threats to Rob K, a fair amount of pros started posting about how they support Rob. So how do you as a group do that? Say you do and stand next to those that did it as if still best friends? Have them removed from the group for a period of time? Anything?


----------



## EsteemGrinders

Can you please post who these offenders were or pm me the names. I will not support this kind of activities or their sponsors for that matter.


----------



## gcab

I think its against the rules here to put names out, but don't really know that for sure. There a group that everyone would say "team Montana" for.. you can go off of that. The main one that I had seen some very poor things written from had his son shoot against Jesse yesterday in the shootoffs. I wonder if the dad watched, or sat out in the car complaining and throwing a tantrum like an 8 year old. But again.. curious what the pro response is.


----------



## T2SHOOTER

This is a tough one. While knowing the names and companies would be nice, it's not totally necessary. Unfortunately, not to make light of it, is the world we live in today. I've experienced only a couple events where pros and pro wannabes attended--never again. Their behavior and the promoters that allow the behavior perpetuate the ill feelings. Your concern is understandable, yet when we attend, we support. The few pros that I've shot with would support your claim, but coming forth is another story.


----------



## JHENS87

Does anyone have any screenshots of the real negative things said by "team montana"? If so, could you pm those to me.


----------



## Supermag1

JHENS87 said:


> Does anyone have any screenshots of the real negative things said by "team montana"? If so, could you pm those to me.


Go to Lancaster Archery's Facebook page and look at the cancellation post. You can get a pretty good feel for who was doing the complaining by scrolling through the comments and seeing where some of the negative commentators are from. Hopefully the manufacturers that sponsor these people saw their comments and will remember them when contract time rolls around.


----------



## rsarns

I hope that the screenshots of everyone involved gets reviewed at the NFAA national level. I for one think it's a disgrace that anyone especially supposed "professional" archers acted anything but professional. Hope their sponsors realize that maybe just maybe sponsoring someone like these people reflects badly on their companies.


----------



## northshoremb

OK without saying name enlight some of us that went there or followed on FB. What happened for you to be so angry? I watched the live feed of shoot-off but after its done the feed is cut

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson

northshoremb said:


> OK without saying name enlight some of us that went there or followed on FB. What happened for you to be so angry? I watched the live feed of shoot-off but after its done the feed is cut
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


A well known pro shooter was upset about the decision to cancel the elimination rounds on Saturday, and chose to comment on an LAS Facebook post. It would be hard for people on both sides of the situation no doubt, but I think this person went too far.


----------



## northshoremb

cbrunson said:


> A well known pro shooter was upset about the decision to cancel the elimination rounds on Saturday, and chose to comment on an LAS Facebook post. It would be hard for people on both sides of the situation no doubt, but I think this person went too far.


Ah so this happened Saturday or Friday when they decided to cancel the elimination rounds? So I presume this person wasn't in the shootout format on Sunday 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson

northshoremb said:


> Ah so this happened Saturday or Friday when they decided to cancel the elimination rounds? So I presume this person wasn't in the shootout format on Sunday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


No he was not. His kid was though. It's too bad for all involved.

I can understand people getting upset. They were already there. They had already shot the qualifier rounds. If I had been there and qualified, then got bumped by an arbitrary cut off number, I would be very upset. I know some people that happened to. At the same time, this is a growing, but relatively small sport with real people at the heart of these events. I don't believe for one minute the decision was made for any other reason than what was stated. To lash out publicly regarding the intentions of the owner was uncalled for.


----------



## northshoremb

Well I think I found who it was cause not many father son pros especially from Montana. TM and RM I presume. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astroguy

I cant help but wonder how many dollars in sales the Montana boys sponsor could lose if LAS decides to promote other products. How long did it take for the sponsor to get LAS to carry their product? It would be a shame if one group of disgruntled archers put some of their sponsors people on unemployment. 

Nothing is going to change the fact that no one was supposed to be on the roads Saturday. Rob did the right responsible thing.


----------



## f40mcd

I shot a 600 round near by LAS last yesterday and in convo with some locals and shooters that were there, Rob K made the statement Thursday before shooting began that this was a highly probable to happen.

The vast majority supported the decision. 


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## rsw

could you post the URL for the negative activities. I would like to use it for some of my classes if appropriate to do so. I looked at Lancaster Archery Supply on Facebook, but didn't see anything negative there


----------



## mike 66

rsarns said:


> I hope that the screenshots of everyone involved gets reviewed at the NFAA national level. I for one think it's a disgrace that anyone especially supposed "professional" archers acted anything but professional. Hope their sponsors realize that maybe just maybe sponsoring someone like these people reflects badly on their companies.


X2 lancaster needs to step up.


----------



## rsarns

mike 66 said:


> X2 lancaster needs to step up.


Huh?


----------



## equilibrium

I think he agrees with you. He thinks Lancaster needs to take actions. IMO.


----------



## gcab

Interesting that the new owners of bowjunky(presumed to be AAE), posted the video of Cam Newton after the superbowl walking out of his press conference. He didn't say anything bad, belittle anyone, swear, rant, be derogatory, ect.... he simply walked off stage. That compared to the Morgan's posts on Facebook. This was exactly my point with the original post and question. And after seeing them all in Vegas, its what I would have expected. All buddy buddy and no issues what so ever. So the question the new owner of bowjunky posted... the answer is no one apparently cares and those pros that act like that can act like that and its acceptable apparently.


----------



## Pete53

what cam newton did in football at the super bowl national anthem and walking out in the press conference was not at all acceptable ,newton is very well paid football star and should have been a more gracious loser at the press conference, payton manning after his super bowl loss a few years ago was a very gracious loser after his super bowl loss at a news conference and newton not putting his hand over his heart during the national anthem was very sad and not at all acceptable its no wonder people think he`s a big arrogant jerk. the little problem at Lancaster was nothing even close to newton`s super bowl attitude,and hopefully what happen at Lancaster people will just forget and forgive them ,that snow storm did not help matters and was the cause anyway.


----------



## FiFi

The NFAA Pro division needs to step up and take action, I sincerely doubt that if Lancasters hosts this event next year that those involved will be allowed to participate


----------



## gcab

I disagree. I think what rob did was worse. Cam never said a word about anyone. Never swore. Never threatened anyone ect. The behavior Morgan had towards Lancaster was exactly those things


----------



## Pete53

do any of us on here need to be the judge and jury on what happen at Lancaster ? with the huge snowstorm problem and archers not being able to shoot their preferred times and some not getting their chance to shoot more,some driving long ways thru the storm , having to have to drive back thru winter storms,air plane flight delays and just a big snow mess going on.when a storm like this happens sure people get upset,don`t feel well and things can get negative the bottom line nobody got hurt during the storm. so a few nasty words were spoke ,tempers got in the way and somebody feels their feelings got hurt . well in the real world sometimes this happens by people pro or non-pro so get over it, forget it and just let it be. I do hope Lancaster just does the same and just forget`s about it also, the world has much more serious problems than a few nasty words.


----------



## gcab

Pete53 said:


> do any of us on here need to be the judge and jury on what happen at Lancaster ? with the huge snowstorm problem and archers not being able to shoot their preferred times and some not getting their chance to shoot more,some driving long ways thru the storm , having to have to drive back thru winter storms,air plane flight delays and just a big snow mess going on.when a storm like this happens sure people get upset,don`t feel well and things can get negative the bottom line nobody got hurt during the storm. so a few nasty words were spoke ,tempers got in the way and somebody feels their feelings got hurt . well in the real world sometimes this happens by people pro or non-pro so get over it, forget it and just let it be. I do hope Lancaster just does the same and just forget`s about it also, the world has much more serious problems than a few nasty words.


But you are saying a pro of a different sport not saying or doing anything but walking off a stage is far worse? That doesn't make sense. Would you feel the same if you were sponsoring the individual and that's how they portrayed your products? Would you feel the same if you were physically threatened? How about if your wife and kids were physically threatened? Still kosher to you?


----------



## Pete53

a lot of pro`s in archery are not really pro`s they may pay the pro fee to be called a archery pro and get a few sponsor things, but how many make a living in archery ? or have ever won much ? maybe a handful are pro`s the rest are all wanna-bees. 
gcab> why make a mountain out of a mole hill ? just let it be. or I will just politely say you won this argument.


----------



## FiFi

Pete53 said:


> a lot of pro`s in archery are not really pro`s they may pay the pro fee to be called a archery pro and get a few sponsor things, but how many make a living in archery ? or have ever won much ? maybe a handful are pro`s the rest are all wanna-bees.
> gcab> why make a mountain out of a mole hill ? just let it be. or I will just politely say you won this argument.


Make a mountain out of a mole hill, are you really serious???, their lives where threatened and because of that and they way their staff was treated they may not run this event next year. At what point would it be serious??


----------



## gcab

Exactly. Pete is way off base on that. 



FiFi said:


> Pete53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of pro`s in archery are not really pro`s they may pay the pro fee to be called a archery pro and get a few sponsor things, but how many make a living in archery ? or have ever won much ? maybe a handful are pro`s the rest are all wanna-bees.
> gcab> why make a mountain out of a mole hill ? just let it be. or I will just politely say you won this argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Make a mountain out of a mole hill, are you really serious???, their lives where threatened and because of that and they way their staff was treated they may not run this event next year. At what point would it be serious??
Click to expand...


----------

